# Some new pics from Tight Lines!!!!



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

[edit]post edited for failure to follow terms of use.

The Commercial Zone – What is it? - READ B4 POSTING

Management[/edit]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in the shill section...... :-/


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, those shirts must really catch fish! 

Are they impregnated with Gulp juice or something? :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hope you don't mind that I moved it to appropriate section. That way the grumpy old man won't harass you so much. 

The gear looks great. Feel free to add some more info about prices and where to get the gear. 

BTW, where do those girls fish? I may have to check out a new spot ;D


----------

